# comfortable lifevest for wife & mother in law



## paulmcquillan (Jan 4, 2002)

*comfortable lifevest for wife & mother in law*

Both my wife and mother in law sail, and both say the inflatable vest+harness units are uncomfortable.

Any suggestions on a brand that works for busty women.

My mother in law actually gave back the auto-inflate vest we bought for her. (one of our four boys promptly appropriated it, but that doesn''t help grandma much)
Thanks
Paul


----------



## SailorMitch (Nov 18, 2005)

*comfortable lifevest for wife & mother in law*

Paul,

This year I bought one of the SOSpenders waist pack units, primarily to wear when it''s so hot. Some call them fanny packs, except that you are supposed to wear on your front. It''s not automatic, however. But it is compact and hardly noticeable after a couple of minutes of wearing it. Sailnet has been selling them for something like $55 or so. They aren''t ideal for all conditions but probably will be suitable for your ladies to wear as a matter of course. If conditions get rough they always can don the vest/harness.


----------



## paulmcquillan (Jan 4, 2002)

*comfortable lifevest for wife & mother in law*

Sorry, we actually have one of the fanny pack units. However, she wants a couple of features:
autoinflate w/o having to wrestle over her head;
built in harness;

Also should meet the requirments for racing. Any ideas?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*comfortable lifevest for wife & mother in law*

Leave her ashore.

There are autoinflates that are incoporated into safety harnesses. They are very comfortable and are put on like a vest instead of "wrestled over the head".

MaryBeth


----------



## SailorMitch (Nov 18, 2005)

*comfortable lifevest for wife & mother in law*

Agree with MaryBeth. She''s already rejected the current state of the art (meaning the auto-inflate vest with built-in harness) which has the features she wants. If it does fit her busty figure, then the choice is hers -- stay home, or put up with the one vest that has the features she wants...........short of cosmetic surgery of course.


----------

